# Truck bed tent



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Does anyone here use one of those tents that fits over your truck bed? I'm thinking about getting one so I can camp and still pull my boat to wherever I want to fish. Looking for ideas and opinions.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Don't have one,but they look good to me.Be a good feeling being up off the ground.


----------



## chief1008 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have the Kodiak canvas. More expensive but well made and very dry. Some truck bed tents come with a sewn in floor, and I do not recommend that feature. They are difficult to set up from inside and slippery. The Kodiak does not have a sewn in floor, is dry and quiet in wind and rain, and as long as you keep your speed down you can launch and recover your boat without completely taking it down.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Check it here.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...uk+bed+tent.TRS0&_nkw=trcuk+bed+tent&_sacat=0


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Those Kodiak's look good.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I looked up the Kodiak's on Amazon,and almost 100 bucks cheaper.Just don't have as many truck models listed as ebay.Looks like ebay has everyone made so you can compare.


----------



## chief1008 (Sep 20, 2011)

Cabela's has the Kodiak listed for $350. It's worth mentioning that the first set-up should be done when you have plenty of time, patience, and reasonably cool temps. The initial set-up will take a little time, and as the directions state you need time to wet the new canvas and sun dry to draw the seams and canvas up tight. I chose this type tent to be able to tow, to be off the ground in snake/scorpion/rodent/etc terrain, and in archery elk camp to be able to either face the tent a different direction or be able to relocate short distances without striking a ground camp. Very comfortable for one person with a cot. Good luck.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I buy a used regular tent that fit the bed of my truck. Cut out the bottom and with a few strings I can strap the tent to my truck. Cheap way ($20) but work.


----------



## deigo_luis (Oct 16, 2013)

Seen some on Craigslist.


----------

